# Wiring a tailgate spreader



## cmili2001

I just picked up a used Snow Ex 575. I am looking to run a line to a simple toggle / paddle switch and then to the plug. What I don't know is how many amps are put out of the motor on the salter. I don't want to fry the switch. Also can someone give me a quick rundown of how to wire it. I was just going to run the positive to the switch then to the plug, and run the neutral straight to the plug. Obviously grounds and fuse (what size) in the line. Finally is 12 gauge wire enough?

Thanks


----------



## dieselss

I would say 10g and add a relay instead of running all amps through the switch. Plus you can run smaller wires into the cab.


----------



## cmili2001

Thanks that helps the switch, but what size fuse should I get. Is there a link to a diagram somewhere. Its been a long time since I wired something and I need a refresher.


----------



## Flyboy77

I went with a 10ga wire and a 30Amp fuse next to the battery. I've seen both 30A and 20A fuses on Western 1000 wiring diagrams. The ones that also included a vibrator were 30A. They can draw a lot of current when bogging to get through a clump. I bought a Western controller from eBay, but have ended up leaving it on 10(full).

Did you check the wiring diagram for your spreader?


----------



## cmili2001

I bought the spreader used. I ended up using ten gauge, 30 amp fuse on the supply, and a relay. I just have to switch the currents now. The motor is spinning the wrong way.


----------



## dieselss

Good you got it, and easy fix to.get it going the right....or left....way


----------



## cmili2001

Yes but for some some reason I switched the wires and it doesn't work. I may have to switch them on the salter hook up. I have a feeling he has the neutral wrong on the salter. It's not the hook up I want for long term. Just to get by for now. He used a three prong locking plug. Like a household plug. Again not what I want to use.


----------



## dieselss

Should only be 2 wires tho. Pos and neg.


----------



## cmili2001

Yes but I don't know which if the three inputs he put the negative. It currently works but in the wrong direction. I switch the pos and neg and it doesn't work which tells me he has the negative in the wrong spot inside the plug


----------



## dieselss

Oh ok I understand now


----------



## cmili2001

Got it working. I saw on this site about some marine trolling motor hook up that works well with salters. Also I have a snow ex with a paddle switch. Obviously I can not control the speed. What options are there for a type of controller


----------



## jonniesmooth

*motor speed*

I tried adding a rheostat to mine (same set up as you have just done) burned out the motor. IDK how they do it from the factory (new stuff is too expensive for me). I just let mine run WFO and adjust my ground speed.
I also have trolling motor push buttons but haven't used them yet


----------



## cmili2001

I heard of people flipping on and off the switch. That can't be good for the motor for the long haul. And your right new stuff is to expensive.


----------



## Flyboy77

I picked up a used Western Salt spreader controller on eBay for $60 and bought the Western wiring adapter for $14 where it wires to the back.


----------



## Flyboy77

A controller has a boost feature that starts at full power to get it spinning and then when you relaease it drops to the speed you set. It also has a warning light to sense when it's stopped.


----------



## jonniesmooth

*video*

I do have a video of my attempt to wire an adjustable speed controller at least the introduction to the theory.

Please note that it DID NOT work. DO NOT use this as a basis for yours. At least as far as the rheostat is concerned.


----------



## Fannin76

cmili2001;1925050 said:


> Thanks that helps the switch, but what size fuse should I get. Is there a link to a diagram somewhere. Its been a long time since I wired something and I need a refresher.


i put mine on toggles but i also buy those after market fuse panels. so i run my hot in to there and that allows me to run the spinner and vibrator. i also run my saftey light from the box. i use 15 am fuses. they blow every now and again but i rather change a fuse then wiring or switches.


----------

